# February Freeze-The Final leg of the Triple Threat!



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Alright everyone, 

The third and final leg of the Triple Threat is coming to Maximus Raceway  in York, Maine and the turnout should be great! Several of the fastest and best onroad racers from the Northeast have been to the first two races so this one should be another good race.

Even if you are not part of the Triple Threat, this is still a great race to go to and get ready for the ROAR Region 1 Championships.

Email me with any questions.

The dates for the race are February 24 and 25. You can practice and give a club race a shot on the 24th and race for the Triple Threat points the next day. Don't forget that the Regionals are the very next weekend so it would be a great chance to check out the track!

See you at the race!

Mike


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

bump please


----------

